# New to this



## Quickdrawdan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi I am new to aquariums, and new to the forum.

I have a standard 10 gallon tank. I want to have live plants in my setup but have no idea how to get started. I've read some articles but would rather much hear some advice from actual people. Please and Thank You!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That sized tank I'd put in some eco-complete for my substrate. A little expensive, but will be minimal for that size. This will make sure your plants will grow really well. 

Light will depend on the demand of the plants you choose, but many will do just fine in low-mid level lighting. 

Get a filter for at least double the capacity of your tank. Personally, I'd go with an Aquaclear 30 or maybe even 50.

Not much else hard from there.


----------



## Quickdrawdan (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks man. The tank came with Tetra Whisper 10-30i PowerFilter is that good enough? also what kind of plants do you recommend?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That filter should get you going. Plants.....ones to get you going through your cycle...elodea or anacharis, wisteria, vals...

Be sure to read about the nitrogen cycle before you put in any fish and invest in an API mater test kit so you'll be able to test your water and stay away from test strips.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Quickdrawdan said:


> Hi I am new to aquariums, and new to the forum.
> 
> I have a standard 10 gallon tank. I want to have live plants in my setup but have no idea how to get started. I've read some articles but would rather much hear some advice from actual people. Please and Thank You!


everyone ready for my response? *old dude

(Quick I have a standard reply for newbies)

What I do is 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pro choice select (or aquarium gravel) for a substrate. I start with the peat moss add water to the top of that layer, level the layer and clean the side glass then add the next.

before filling the tank I add 4-6 bunches of analcharis, 4-6 vals, 4-6 small potted plants and a single amazon sword. Then fill the tank with water poured over a dish (to prevent stirring up the substrate and plants).

I then let the tank set a week.

I then add a single male platty and not add food for a week.

I then add a couple of females and start feeding 1 flake per day.

In 6 months I have a tank full of platies.

Just to be sure, no filter, no water changes, no air stones, just the tank substrate, plants, fish and lights.

I have had tank run for up to 7 years that way with descendants from the original fish.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmm....copy and paste?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Hmmmm....copy and paste?


Yea that would be easier. But the same exact misspellings spoil the effect.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

How is it going?


----------



## Quickdrawdan (Oct 28, 2010)

so i have 6 guppies in there now with some plants. i like it, just wish that the water wasn't cloudy i guess it will go away


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I may be wrong but those plants on the left are not aquatic plants and will not do well submerged (underwater). Like slowly die and rot.

Get some anacharis, vals, or cabamba which are true aquaric plants.

The cloudiness with clear up shortly if you just planted like in the last day or so. If it is not totally clear in a day kill the lights and it will clear up in a couple of days.


my .02


----------

